# Bass Lake in Hamburg?? (Huron River Chain of Lakes)



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

Anyone ever been out there or how is the fishing? Any species? I just met someone who lives on the water and has a boat and I was wondering how nice to be to him :> Thanks Guys...


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

My aunt lives on Buck Lake,,,, caught quite a few really nice bass out of there, also some nice pike!!!! The lake produces some nice perch in the winter also!!!


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

Buck Lake... is that part of the chain. I am new to the area, but I know Zukey is right next to it, and Portage and Silver are part of the chain.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I am not familair with Bass Lake, but the chain of lakes itself are generally really decent for most species of fish. Portage and big portage are excellant for Bass, Walleye are fair to decent on Big Portage as are Pike...all of those lakes have something to offer...be REALLY nice to this guy lol


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Buck Lake is definitely not on the chain, and as far as I know, neither is Bass Lake. Buck lake is just north of M-36 about 6-7 miles east of Zukey lake.

Bass lake is located near the chain. There might be a small canal that connects it with the rest of the chain, but not that I am aware of.

The chain definitely has good fishing oppurtionities as others have already said.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Here's a good map of the area. Doesn't look like Buck or Bass are connected to the Huron. Looks like I exaggerated the distance between Zukey and Buck, but M-36 does a weird jaunt through there and it seems like those lakes are further apart than they are.

Area Map


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the info guys... that map is a big help too. Much appreciated.


----------



## whitetiptales (Mar 3, 2003)

brother-in-law used to live on Bass and I used to spend most of the summers fishing it for about 15yrs. Yes you can get to the chain from Bass through a small viaduct on the SE end but with nothing bigger than a 14' boat and in the summer the channel is too shallow to navigate (spring only).

Other options include a small creek that goes up into two other ponds that are private unless you have access to Bass but are also difficult to navigate in summer. 

North end (Turtle Bay I think they call it) is good for pike, and there's a sunken island out in the middle of the lake on the E end thats great for blue gills (deep). Most of the lake is good fishing, for bass, perch, and gills if you drift off the drop offs. The lake is deep though with sharp drops to 90' in the middle.

Good luck and enjoy, oh if its still the same the residents dont allow any motors over 25hp (I recall) so you dont see may jet skiers or skiers in gereral out there (which in my opinion is a plus)


----------

